# Would you play this game?



## Vincent (Jan 28, 2018)

6 pewter locomotives--old Lionel stock certificates for money.


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2018)

That looks really cool. I would be tempted.


----------



## Vincent (Jan 28, 2018)

I've been unsuccessfully searching the web for more photos of the six pewter locomotives it has for playing pieces. I would buy the game just for them.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

So buy it then....


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

I guess I will answer the question posed by the OP. Would I play it? Sure. I love a good game of Monopoly. 

Would I spend money on it? Absolutely not. There are versions of Monopoly for just about every taste: movie franchises, hobbies, colleges and universities, foreign countries. But they all play exactly the same as my 1970's version, so why pay money just to get a new facade?


----------



## Vincent (Jan 28, 2018)

CTValleyRR said:


> I guess I will answer the question posed by the OP. Would I play it? Sure. I love a good game of Monopoly.
> 
> Would I spend money on it? Absolutely not. There are versions of Monopoly for just about every taste: movie franchises, hobbies, colleges and universities, foreign countries. But they all play exactly the same as my 1970's version, so why pay money just to get a new facade?


 I really don't enjoy Monopoly, but I would buy the Lionel edition for the playing pieces. I would probably frame one of each type of dollar bill because they represent Lionel stock. I could probably find places for some of the cards in my display.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

I don't like board games at all except for maybe Scrabble. No, I wouldn't play.


----------



## Diesel Fuel (Apr 10, 2018)

I might but I don't know anyone else I could get to play it


----------



## Vincent (Jan 28, 2018)

"I can think of no more stirring symbol of man’s humanity to man than a fire truck. "


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

You are just all over the map, aren't you.....? hwell:


----------



## Vincent (Jan 28, 2018)

But would you play THIS game?


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

I suspect all previous answers will apply here too......


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Vincent said:


> But would you play THIS game?


Perfect example of slapping a new skin on an old favorite. I wouldn't waste my money.

It doesn't play any differently than the classic boardgame.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Old_Hobo said:


> You are just all over the map, aren't you.....? hwell:


He needs a Facebook account.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Actually, *WE* need him to get a facebook account.....:laugh:


----------



## Vincent (Jan 28, 2018)

Old_Hobo said:


> You are just all over the map, aren't you.....? hwell:


 Why, Yes as a matter of fact. I consider learning a fascinating experience. It certainly beats spending my time posting insults.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Not insults.....merely observations.....

Believe me, you'll know when I post insults.....:laugh:


----------



## Vincent (Jan 28, 2018)

Old_Hobo said:


> Not insults.....merely observations.....
> 
> Believe me, you'll know when I post insults.....:laugh:


No.

Observations denote intelligence, coupled with knowledge.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

And that's me all over.....thanks for pointing that out....

And after all, this is the "General Model Train Discussion" section......how board games (albeit based on railroads) qualifies here is anyone's guess.....

Must be one of those intelligence/knowledge issues you speak of.....:laugh:


----------



## Vincent (Jan 28, 2018)

Old_Hobo said:


> And after all, this is the "General Model Train Discussion" section......how board games (albeit based on railroads) qualifies here is anyone's guess.....
> 
> Must be one of those intelligence/knowledge issues you speak of.....:laugh:


It is. The heading for this thread reads: "Mostly anything goes, especially train related!"

You are throwing out too many insults for a man with your lack of knowledge.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

> You are throwing out too many insults for a man with your lack of knowledge


Well aren't you the quick study......now *you're* throwing out the insults? :laugh:


----------



## Vincent (Jan 28, 2018)

Old_Hobo said:


> Well aren't you the quick study......now *you're* throwing out the insults? :laugh:


Old Hobo, I am doing something what I did for years with high school students. It's what you incorrectly claim that you are doing.
You keep displaying your lack of knowledge while throwing insults.

As I would sometimes tell a teen-ager privately, "You aren't good enough to be insulting people the way you do."


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

You're supposed to be a teacher? Really? You're surely not a very good judge of character.....and it's obvious that you have no idea what an insult even is.....hwell:

Have I called you a dicK? Have I made fun of your fantasy train layout?

Those would be insults....if you've been offended by anything else, then you need to grow thicker skin....


----------



## Trentonmakes (Mar 5, 2018)

Somebody needs a, "safe space".

Lol

Sent from my LG-K550 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vincent (Jan 28, 2018)

Old_Hobo said:


> You're supposed to be a teacher? Really? You're surely not a very good judge of character.....and it's obvious that you have no idea what an insult even is.....hwell:
> 
> Have I called you a dicK? Have I made fun of your fantasy train layout?
> 
> Those would be insults....if you've been offended by anything else, then you need to grow thicker skin....


I am certainly not a good judge of character (And while we're on the subject I'm not a foulmouth, either). People who judge are pretty well describing themselves.

I am pointing out something which you continue to affirm: you are not good enough to travel around the forum insulting people.

And speaking of the need to grow thicker skin, you need to calm down. You're getting too upset at being corrected for your own benefit.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Vincent said:


> "I can think of no more stirring symbol of man’s humanity to man than a fire truck. "


If that's tongue and groove construction, you're missing the groove! :laugh:


----------



## Vincent (Jan 28, 2018)

Fire21 said:


> If that's tongue and groove construction, you're missing the groove! :laugh:


Actually, I don't believe that. I was quoting you, and you were quoting someone else. 

I just wanted to show off the 1932 Mercedes Benz hook and ladder truck that our foster son gave me.

But because I'm such a nice guy, I'll show you what makes fire engines great:


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Vincent said:


> I am pointing out something which you continue to affirm: you are not good enough to travel around the forum insulting people.
> 
> And speaking of the need to grow thicker skin, you need to calm down. You're getting too upset at being corrected for your own benefit.


Still don't know what you mean by me throwing insults.....we must have a different definition of "insults".....

As for me not being "good enough", well, as you have admitted, you are not a good judge of character, so I will let you ponder that....

By the way, your pics of firefighters above......I was at CFD for 30 years, so I thank you for your compliments....:thumbsup:


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Just freakin' stop, both of you.

One of you, please grow up and walk away!


----------

